# Zappu Inchi Wacky Head



## shamoo (Sep 19, 2008)

Anyone use these? They seem like a pretty neat deal.


----------



## BassNBob (Sep 22, 2008)

Post a picture of what they look like.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 22, 2008)

Sounds like something i read on the BB

:roll:


----------



## shamoo (Sep 22, 2008)

What does?


----------



## redbug (Sep 22, 2008)

I have used the while fishing a senko in deeper water with current they work well

Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks redbug, I dont know how to post things like that.

Capt. Ahab :LOL2: :LMFAO: You da man :mrgreen:


----------

